# Blackmachine Guitars?



## musopaul (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone on here got any experience of a 7 string Blackmachine?!

Cant seem to find any info on reviews, prices, lead times or options.

Tried to contact them on the website with no joy!

Thanks,


----------



## technomancer (Apr 6, 2010)

2-3 year backlog, not currently taking orders. I think that about sums it up 

Oh and a ridiculously large cadre of fanbois who have never even seen one in person much less played one.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Apr 6, 2010)

They have received mythical status amongst some people but I think it's getting a bit out of hand now


----------



## Poho (Apr 6, 2010)

i've been on a waiting list to have a B2 made for over a year now, and i haven't heard from Doug since he put me on the list

EDIT: not to complain or anything. just noting that the demand for these is tremendous, and the poor dude makes all of them by hand by himself


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> 2-3 year backlog, not currently taking orders. I think that about sums it up
> 
> Oh and a ridiculously large cadre of fanbois who have never even seen one in person much less played one.



This.
But, they are awesome.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Apr 6, 2010)

Isn't there a dude on youtube with one? 

It's a B7 or B8

Either way he can't play one. Best to check it out though to give you an idea on craftsmanship and tone.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 6, 2010)

Great reputation around here, awefully long wait list.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> 2-3 year backlog, not currently taking orders. I think that about sums it up
> 
> Oh and a ridiculously large cadre of fanbois who have never even seen one in person much less played one.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 7, 2010)

i want one but am resigned to the fact that i'll never have one...they LOOK cool enough to pay the money to get one


----------



## loktide (Apr 7, 2010)

technomancer said:


> 2-3 year backlog, not currently taking orders. I think that about sums it up
> 
> Oh and a ridiculously large cadre of fanbois who have never even seen one in person much less played one.



this pretty much sums it up


----------



## Meshugger (Apr 7, 2010)

The Blackmachines are slowly becoming the Stradivariuses of guitars. At least according to the hype that surrounds them. 

And yes, i would love to try one out.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ive heard of them on this site but thats about it. Other than here Ive never heard of them. They are not a very well known company really. So my question is, why such a long wait? Im not sure I can ever support a company that doesnt respond and takes nearly 3 years to produce a guitar.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 8, 2010)

^Its not a company. its ONE guy, Doug. The only reason he has the Blackmachine name is ... actually i have no total idea, but i think its just so his guitars have a name. :


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 8, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Ive heard of them on this site but thats about it. Other than here Ive never heard of them. They are not a very well known company really. So my question is, why such a long wait? Im not sure I can ever support a company that doesnt respond and takes nearly 3 years to produce a guitar.


Well Blackmachine is just one guy, he makes the guitars and has to deal with people getting in touch about them too. He can only make so much by himself and with the hype about them that makes for a long wait time. Plus the more time he spends contacting people about the status of their build, the less time he can spend on working on the guitar itself.


----------



## Meshugger (Apr 8, 2010)

technomancer said:


> 2-3 year backlog, not currently taking orders. I think that about sums it up
> 
> Oh and a ridiculously large cadre of fanbois who have never even seen one in person much less played one.



Wait did you just mean that he doesn't take any orders for the next 2-3 years? So, if i would happen to save money for a B7 for the next 2-3 years, i would just be on the waiting list? Which in turn would mean that another 2-3 years to get one done for me? Ultimately, this would mean that i would have to wait 6 years in total? 

If so, sign me up to batshitcrazyland, because i might have the 3500£ by then


----------



## rebirth (Apr 8, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> Well Blackmachine is just one guy, he makes the guitars and has to deal with people getting in touch about them too. He can only make so much by himself and with the hype about them that makes for a long wait time. Plus the more time he spends contacting people about the status of their build, the less time he can spend on working on the guitar itself.


 

Correct however that being said you can order a black machine b6 anytime for 1600 pounds, however this is a really stripped down black machine guitar without all the stuff that makes them sooo desirable.
I would take my ESP mx 250 Explorer custom order over any black machine 6 string, although to be fair it cost's a lot more to make than a black machine lol.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Apr 8, 2010)

What makes Blackmachines so much better/desirable than other top quality custom shops/luthiers? Is it because of their mythical rarity? Because Bulb has one? Or are they just that good?


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 8, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> What makes Blackmachines so much better/desirable than other top quality custom shops/luthiers? Is it because of their mythical rarity? Because Bulb has one? Or are they just that good?



Aesthetics + mystique + scarcity + great instruments.

The hype has existed since long before Misha got his, though that surely hasn't helped.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 8, 2010)

A one man show huh? That makes sense as to the wait time. I guess its a case of if you want one bad enough and are willing to wait then its worth it. Id bet his guitars dont drop in value much do they! He should bust ass and make a short run of some popular specs. They would go fast from Ive heard.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 8, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> What makes Blackmachines so much better/desirable than other top quality custom shops/luthiers? Is it because of their mythical rarity? Because Bulb has one? Or are they just that good?



I think I have one of the first ones to show up in the western hemisphere. I got mine pretty much right after the Sikth dude started playing them but I dont think people were even that big into Sikth at that point. At that point they were pretty mysterious but there wasn't much hype. People just thought they looked cool. I waited about a year for mine and it is a really great instrument. Doug blatantly ignored my specs and built my guitar with a swamp ash body when I requested mahogany and he specifically said he had some one piece mahogany blanks in stock. After waiting a year I was pretty pissed since he indicated that he would take pretty much just as long to build a replacement if I wanted my order done right. I got free shipping and called it a day. Sort of soured me on the whole thing a little. Doesn't make the guitar any less great though. Its like a piano with strap buttons. 

I would like to play one of his fanned-fret instruments as they look cool but I dont think I would order another after the issue with the body wood on my B2. I love all the ebony mine has though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 8, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I think I have one of the first ones to show up in the western hemisphere. I got mine pretty much right after the Sikth dude started playing them but I dont think people were even that big into Sikth at that point. At that point they were pretty mysterious but there wasn't much hype. People just thought they looked cool. I waited about a year for mine and it is a really great instrument. Doug blatantly ignored my specs and built my guitar with a swamp ash body when I requested mahogany and he specifically said he had some one piece mahogany blanks in stock. After waiting a year I was pretty pissed since he indicated that he would take pretty much just as long to build a replacement if I wanted my order done right. I got free shipping and called it a day. Sort of soured me on the whole thing a little. Doesn't make the guitar any less great though. Its like a piano with strap buttons.
> 
> I would like to play one of his fanned-fret instruments as they look cool but I dont think I would order another after the issue with the body wood on my B2. I love all the ebony mine has though.



thats one thing i do hear. Doug thinking he knows what the customers want more than the customers do. I understand not wanting to do certain methods i.e. neck through vs. bolt on because of your philosphy, but that wood issue is bs. and to correct it, you should have been first on the list.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 8, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> thats one thing i do hear. Doug thinking he knows what the customers want more than the customers do. I understand not wanting to do certain methods i.e. neck through vs. bolt on because of your philosphy, but that wood issue is bs. and to correct it, you should have been first on the list.



Yeah he just didn't seem interested in making any serious effort to correct the issue. I understand the guy has a philosophy and I would have been fine if he said "look I only make these in swamp ash" but to say I have the wood in my hand for your build and then go in a completely different direction was really weak. 

Oddly enough if I were to order another metal guitar custom I would probably get swamp ash.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2010)

Pretty sure the Blachmachine shop is based in Mount Olympus, the long waiting order is because he gets harpies to courier the order forms to him.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 8, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> Oddly enough if I were to order another metal guitar custom I would probably get swamp ash.



Maybe he DID know what you wanted. 

thats pretty annoying though. i don't give a shit about wood, but if he had changed something else like the bridge type or something like that, i would probably be pissed.


----------



## CloudAC (Apr 8, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Maybe he DID know what you wanted.
> 
> thats pretty annoying though. i don't give a shit about wood, but if he had changed something else like the bridge type or something like that, i would probably be pissed.



but with Black Machine's most of the time it matters aethetics wise because of the natural finishes he uses to make them look so awesome.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 8, 2010)

CloudAC said:


> but with Black Machine's most of the time it matters aethetics wise because of the natural finishes he uses to make them look so awesome.



Its not even the aesthetics that matter as much as the fact that a guy custom making a massively $$$$ guitar completely ignored and shrugged off the specs of the instrument like they didn't matter. It would be like a woman ordering a white wedding dress and the dressmaker deciding she would rather make the dress green. You just dont do that shit. Well at least I dont do that to my customers.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 8, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> Its not even the aesthetics that matter as much as the fact that a guy custom making a massively $$$$ guitar completely ignored and shrugged off the specs of the instrument like they didn't matter. It would be like a woman ordering a white wedding dress and the dressmaker deciding she would rather make the dress green. You just dont do that shit. Well at least I dont do that to my customers.



Yeah fuck that, Doug would have been keeping the guitar and refunding my money. You don't fuck around a customer like that, period. It would be one thing if he had said no up front, but to build what he felt like ignoring your specs is just bullshit. He just went even further down my list of people I would ever order from


----------



## bulb (Apr 9, 2010)

honestly i dont even think of blackmachine as a custom shop
i never bought into the hype, but as soon as i played nolly's b2 i knew i had to have one, i have at this point owned 3 and still own 2, and they are my 2 favorite guitars in the world.
if i wanted a custom guitar i would go elsewhere, but i got one because doug's idea of a great guitar is completely in line with mine, so although i didnt have much to "customise" on either the b2 or b6 i have, i trusted his judgement and ended up with my favorite guitars ever.
with that said thats a lot of faith to put into someone, and i only did because i spent A LOT of time with a b2 and talking to Doug about his philosophy etc.
But i was well aware that i wasnt getting a custom in the "true" sense of the word...


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 9, 2010)

i think the amount of hype surrounding these guitars is pretty rediculous at times. All this lusting over a guitar you've never even touched.

At least ^ (bulb) you got to try it out and get connected with it. But how many people on here lust after the same guitar based purely on reputation is almost comical.

anyway....


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 9, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> i think the amount of hype surrounding these guitars is pretty rediculous at times. All this lusting over a guitar you've never even touched.
> 
> At least ^ (bulb) you got to try it out and get connected with it. But how many people on here lust after the same guitar based purely on reputation is almost comical.
> 
> anyway....



It's sort of like the Lamborghini of guitars though. Top spec parts, and the quality of the workmanship is undeniable even just in photographs. You might never drive / play one yourself, or ever even see one, but just because you have no personal experience with them doesn't mean they aren't incredible pieces of kit.


----------



## bulb (Apr 9, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It's sort of like the Lamborghini of guitars though. Top spec parts, and the quality of the workmanship is undeniable even just in photographs. You might never drive / play one yourself, or ever even see one, but just because you have no personal experience with them doesn't mean they aren't incredible pieces of kit.



i definitely agree with both you and signalgrey, before i played a bm, i just thought they were amazing looking and pricey, but nothing more, i share that sentiment for a few manufacturers and custom shops, but i dont freak out over those because i havent played them...yet haha!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 9, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^Its not a company. its ONE guy, Doug. The only reason he has the Blackmachine name is ... actually i have no total idea, but i think its just so his guitars have a name. :



I think part of the hype comes from the awesomeness of that name


----------



## IconW (Apr 9, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> I think part of the hype comes from the awesomeness of that name



Yep, it's one part of Blackmachine's Imago. It's cool name but you need more than that to achieve such a hype. 
That Lamborghini metaphor was quite solid actually.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 9, 2010)

well, a lambo is sure a solid peice of gear, but that doesnt mean everyone will like it.

i mean, mesa, engl, diezel, ect are all top in "known" good gear, but some people cant stand some of them and love others.




bulb said:


> honestly i dont even think of blackmachine as a custom shop.But i was well aware that i wasnt getting a custom in the "true" sense of the word...



and i understand that sentiment, but asking for mahogany and the guy saying "sure", isnt excatly getting a custom. 
I would assume this guy is making so much bread that he doesnt have to give a shit about what people want.

IMO, its the headstock that makes these guitars. Sure they are built good, but tons of people can build good. Mike sherman, bernie rico jr, Oni ect... but they just have that unique, wicked looking headstock.


----------



## cvinos (Apr 9, 2010)

well i am on the waiting list because i saw and heard a blackmachine, and i immediately liked it. that was when i had already checked out a lot of seven-string guitars. i am very much looking forward to the time when it is going to be built. i mostly play classical guitar and i like a broad neck. i think it is simply up to the people whether they like the guitars or not.

there are a lot of builders out there making a lot of good instruments, all so different, many serve their purpose very well, and so do the blackmachines


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 9, 2010)

If one lives in the US, what's the best (and preferably cheaper) alternative to a BM?

I really like the aesthetic and design, but simply can't afford one right now. And even if I could, the ridiculous wait list outright removes it from being an option.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> If one lives in the US, what's the best (and preferably cheaper) alternative to a BM?
> 
> I really like the aesthetic and design, but simply can't afford one right now. And even if I could, the ridiculous wait list outright removes it from being an option.



All it is, is a thin RG shape with a fixed bridge. Any competent luthier or custom shop could easily make a BM-inspired guitar for you. The only thing they wouldn't be able to copy would be the exact outline of the headstock, but that's more about integrity than legality. 

Look to see what luthiers are close to you, and sample some of their work. If you can't find anything you like local, look into some of the more well known shops such as Rico.


----------

